# "Ask the DNR" Airs on CMU Public Broadcasting



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 10, 2005

CONTACT: Mary Dettloff, 517-335-3014

"Ask the DNR" Airs on CMU Public Broadcasting 

What are the recent changes in the hunting law? Why did the DNR reduce the number of antlerless permits in Oscoda County? What is the status of the Lake Michigan salmon fishery?

Those and many more questions will be addressed by professionals with the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, when Central Michigan University Public Broadcasting hosts "Ask the DNR," Thursday, Oct. 20 at 8 p.m.

Each day, hundreds of questions are called in to DNR offices around the state or e-mailed to the department's Frequently Asked Questions link, which can be found at the top of the DNR's Web site, www.michigan.gov/dnr. This program provides the opportunity for people to ask their questions and have them answered before a large viewing audience that covers all of the northern Lower Peninsula and part of the eastern U.P. The CMU public broadcasting network includes WCML, Channel 6, Alpena: WCMU, Channel 14, Mt. Pleasant; WCMW, Channel 21, Manistee; WCMV, Channel 27, Cadillac; Channel 46 in Traverse City and Channel 69 in Leland.

This edition of "Ask the DNR" will be hosted by Bob Garner, a member of the Natural Resources Commission and former executive producer and host of the Michigan Out-of-Doors television show, and will feature Conservation Officer Dean Molnar, Fisheries Biologist Tom Rozich and Wildlife Biologist Penny Melchoir.

In addition to calling the program's toll-free number (800) 727-9268, the public also can e-mail questions to "Ask the DNR" prior to the broadcast. Use the title of the show as the subject line and e-mail questions to Brian Baker, producer, at [email protected].

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Mar 30, 2005)

Also ...


Central Michigan public radio hosts "Ask the DNR" show
10/10/2005, 5:11 p.m. ET

The Associated Press 

MOUNT PLEASANT, Mich. (AP)  Callers will be able to ask questions about hunting, fishing and other outdoor issues during an Oct. 20 "Ask the DNR" show to be aired on the Central Michigan University public broadcasting network.

The show will air at 8 p.m. EDT. Stations in Alpena, Mount Pleasant, Manistee, Cadillac, Traverse City and Leland will broadcast it.

Bob Garner, a member of the Natural Resources Commission and host of the "Michigan Out-of-Doors" television show, will host the radio show. It also will feature state Department of Natural Resources conservation officer Dean Molnar, fisheries biologist Tom Rozich and wildlife biologist Penny Melchoir.

Listeners can get information about a variety of issues, including recent changes to the hunting law and the status of the Lake Michigan salmon fishery.

___

Editor's Note: Listeners can call in their questions to the program at 800-727-9268 or e-mail them to producer Brian Baker at [email protected].

___

On the Net:

Michigan Department of Natural Resources: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr 

Central Michigan University Center for Public Broadcasting: http://www.wcmu.org/ 


http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/michigan/index.ssf?/base/news-28/112897914221811.xml&storylist=newsmichigan


http://www.wcmu.org/radio.html

Audio Feed: 


http://www.cmuradio.cmich.edu/wcmu.mov



http://www.radio-locator.com/cgi-bin/url?bc=y&call=WCMU&band=FM&service=FM


----------

